# Suggestion for new 'For sale' section rules



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I dont know about you guys but I'm getting really bored and peed off with stupid ads that give scant info, no pics, and then say 'offers'.

There have also been issues in the past with one or two unscrupulous folk abusing the FS section.

So, to tidy it up a bit I propose we adopt the rules used on the detainig world website ( www.detailingworld.co.uk ) as follows:-

_"A Personal Sale includes used items and may include the odd new item but should not contain multiples of a new item. Personal sales are not to be advertised elsewhere unless clearly stated and not under any circumstances to be touted by pm.

A photograph of the goods being sold must be displayed, with username on a piece of paper, helps to stop people selling goods they don't actually have.

The Price must be clearly outlined at the start of the post. The price is entirely up to the thread starter and if you do not agree with the price - then simply do not pay it! The price must include postage (to UK) and a discount can be offered for collection at buyers discretion. The first person to offer the ASKING price gets the goods even if there are offers already tabled but not accepted.

All dealings are to be done on the thread and no private messages. All offers are then visible and nothing 'underhand' will go on.

If you have a problem with a transaction or the thread goes 'off topic' please contact a moderator for advice. "_

Certainly since these rules have been used on that site, the FS section there has been much smoother, much more user friendly and transparent, and far improved.

What di the Mods here and everyone else think?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Interesting suggestion -personally I think some of it is a bit strict, but the suggestion certainly has some merit.

Tightening up the FS section is something we are defo going to be looking at soon, so thanks for the input.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Interesting suggestion -personally I think some of it is a bit strict, but the suggestion certainly has some merit.
> 
> Tightening up the FS section is something we are defo going to be looking at soon, so thanks for the input.


Any news on this? The number of adverts where people dont even get as far as putting a price onwhat they are selling (for example) is increasing, people arent putting up pics of what they are offering etc etc. As for sale sections go, its so open to ambiguity.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Any news on this? The number of adverts where people dont even get as far as putting a price onwhat they are selling (for example) is increasing, people arent putting up pics of what they are offering etc etc. As for sale sections go, its so open to ambiguity.


Following your suggestion I've added a rule regarding a price and postage price, but I'm not really sure what else we can do. I would not be comfortable stating about a picture requirement, and certainly not about the open bidding.

I think it's worth bearing in mind that In the whole 8 years we have been running there have only ever been 2 instances of anything untoward going on, so it's not IMO currently that bad. However, a tweak of the rules here and there never hurt so feel free to make any suggestions you want.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks Kev.

I still think a picture requirement would be a good idea so folk can see the condiotion of goods (or at least have a chance of seeing such.

Further, i think ot would be more transparent, fairer and easier for all if it were a rule that all discussion on a sale be done a thread openly rather than via PM.

Just my 2p


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok - more amendments and additions have been made to the rules to hopefully make it a lot more user friendly.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

No' of topics on display in the for sale pages has been extended to 35. So, in conjunction with the new 'no chat' rule, it should help keep topics in view for longer.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Agree that a price should be given.

Don't agree that people should ahve to produce. I would never buy without a photo but thats down to the seller.

Also think being able to pm is a good thing, dont think the haggling etc needs to be done on public board.

TBH I don't see much wrong at the mo other than this 'offers' thing. If its not broke .....


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the for sale section used to be one of my favourite sections to browse but now its just crap.

this is a forum no auto trader for gods sake.

some of the points raised are very good points indeed but the whole no chat or say absolutely anything apart from

ill buy it is far too OTT imo.

im sure lots of fellow forum members feel exactly the same eay as i do.

cheers


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Agree with the above ^


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> the for sale section used to be one of my favourite sections to browse but now its just crap.
> 
> this is a forum no auto trader for gods sake.
> 
> ...


On the whole the scheme has been applauded as it has cleaned up the for sale section swiftly and efficiently. It only seems to be a few people who have a real problem with it becasue their 'chat' has been taken away.

Full details of why it has been done are 'HERE.


----------

